# Wilmington/Southport NC Marinas



## schred (May 12, 2003)

I'm moving to the Wilmington, NC area from CT in August. Trying to determine where to keep my sailboat. Currently considering either Wrightsville Beach or Southport marinas. I'd appreciate any first-hand knowledge or advice. Marina amenities such as cable tv, swimming pools, clubhouses are not important. I'd actually prefer someplace quiet. I would also consider renting a private dock on the ICW. Are these difficult to find? Are they generally listed in newspaper classifieds?

Majority of my sailing consists of daysails, weekending, and 2 or 3 week long cruises each year.

Thank you.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Southport would be better for sailing as it is closer to the Cape Fear inlet which is class A. Wrightsville beach is powerboat heaven and a long way from sailing with a dicey inlet. 
The town of southport is very nice and small and quaint and I would suggest Southport Marina since it is right next to town. If that is full...there is another marina South Harbor Village which is newer and well kept but about a mile further from town. They have a deli and I think a pool but nothing else around them. BTW...I would NEVER consider a dock on the ICW...the wakes will kill your boat. Look for something off on a connecting creek. Good luck...nice area.


----------



## schred (May 12, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. Looking forward to the milder winters and extended sailing season.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I live in Wilmington and own a slip at Carolina Beach. Wrightsville Beach is extremely crowded with power boats, but Masonboro Inlet is not bad at all despite what many may think. If you stay between the navagational markers you are always in at least 25 feet of water. Southport where I actually learned to sail is quite nice. The lower Cape Fear river gets wide at the mouth which allows for protected water when the ocean is too rough to sail. The boat slip rentals and purchases are much cheaper than at Wrightsville. The only draw back to Southport is that it is 45 minutes from Wilmington so you have to do some traveling if you reside in town. You can also try Carolina Beach where I have my slip. It is out of the hustle and bustle of Wrightsville but only 15 minutes from Wilmington. They are now dredging the Inlet at Carolina Beach so you would have quick and easy access to the ocean for several years to come.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They are fairly close to finishing the upfit of Southport Marina. All new dock, showers, etc. It will be very nice when finished. It is my understanding that they do have slip available. The marina is a short, senic walk from downtown Southport. Their # is 910-457-9900. 

The area between Southport and Wilmington is very nice. If it were me, I'd keep my boat in Southport and live half way between.


----------

